# 1-27-07 meet in Sunnyvale



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Will be starting at noon and going till whenever. 

you can give me a call 408 515 6080 for my address or PM me. Or you can bug the folks who know where I live (Anthony, Jon, Tay, Peter)

I will provide noshies. chips, dips, soda, veggies, cheese, crackers, fruit, etc. I'd like anyone who comes to chip in a couple dollars. There will be no production like at Marv's 

Street parking is plentiful to say the least.

I will make my tools available if desired, there will be extra close parking for those who want to do a thing or two. I've got bay doors that open into the backyard.

I'm not concerned _too much_ about noise. my neighbor across the street is Central Expressway. To one side of my house is a water distribution yard. Across the other street is a Church. I only have one direct neighbor. However, This doesnt mean full liscence to blare music with doors wide open or windows all the way down! However, my policy towards blasting the system is going to be much looser than around Marv's neighborhood. So there will be no driving to a local park or area to demo systems. Just turn it down before you open the door to get out 

I look forward to seeing the Bay Area crowd out for a day, come one come all!

I wouldnt mind seeing folks rsvp via this thread or alternative means so I have an idea how many noshies I need.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm there.

This (last) weekend, I swapped in some Peerles Exclusives into the doors of the STI. Steve (STI owner) and I will be there then if people want to check it out. Also moved the Hiqs to the kicks. Much better overall sound, but needs tuning, tweaking. I'll update my install thread! 

Seeya guys Sat!


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope to make this as well. I guess I will have to motivate and do some tuning this week so I don't come with a completely base install heh.

I will pm you for addy info etc.

Thanks for having this looking forward to checking out some systems and seeing how bad mine really sounds


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'll try to make it asap. depends on what time i get out of school but i probably won't make it at 12, i guess late afternoon. and i was talking to anthony and he said 5 cause he's doing some custom work at CC. i need some ideas for a false floor . also i'll get some deadening done on my door pods .


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm there


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm 99% in.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

cool, so two people for sure. I'll make sure we have a bag of chips and a six-pack of soda so noone goes hungry =p


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

hah...did you confirm with george yet? i'm sure a confirmation would net a couple more firm yes's...i mean, who wouldn't want an opportunity to take a listen to the genesis setup??


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I never base planned attendance on the people who don't say yes till they know WHO ELSE is going to be here. A flake when it's an audio meet, now firmed up because its an audio meet with a genesis vehicle?

I'd rather host a meet full of sony xplod owners who showed up because they enjoy the hobby regardless of the circumstance. Rather than host a meet for people who would prefer to stay at home if they didnt get the chance to hear what they percieve should be an excelent car.

They would effectively be telling me "We will only show up at the meet if we get to hear the genesis car." what impression would that give _you_ as a host?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

four people in 

we have a meet!


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

, I spent a two summers out in Sunnyvale for work a few years ago. I loved it! Such a diverse community and within easy reach of all kinds of fun. I wish I was there - take some pics if you can!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

if you guys so happen to leave early like around 3-4, please give me a call because like i said i won't make it til around that time.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Seven and growing


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

in around 12-14 people for the whole day.

30% chance of light showers, come anyways! noone will be walking far to get to and from my house. Only bummer will be no covered parking.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

last up before the show, I cant wait to see you all there!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Dudes,
It's pouring out there now!
But hey, the meet must go on!

Do you guys want me to bring these two sets of tweeters for you guys to check out?









(Fountek JP3 Ribbon & Alpine XT19)

Seeya later this PM.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

shinjohn, the rain has cleared already up here in SF (sun is out)...hopefully by the time noon rolls around, it will be clearing SJ as well

i wouldn't mind either way on the tweets...i was going to bring the ow2's down, but since you will have the sti there, i'll leave them at home. i'll bring down the 2904/6000's either way.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I should be there around 1:00 or so. Going to bring xt19's and 25nfa's.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Dudes,
Thanks for the meet today! Sorry I couldn't stay longer and check out more installs/systems!

George, thanks for letting us all demo your system so much! Amazing system you have there!

Steve, thanks for hosting!! Awesome!

Good to see the die hards (you know who you are) and newcomers alike!!!! Thanks for making it a good meet. See you all next time.

p.s.- Oh man, I brought my digital camera, but forgot to take pictures!!!!  I think many would have liked to have seen the Genesis/F#1 status system.  Oh well, again, next time.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

guys, I'm really sorry I couldn't attend - only because these are so fun - 50 bucks later, the car is back off the jack and running (flat tire) 

steve, shoot me a pm back amigo!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

aww that sucks. too bad you couldn't make it . 

anyways the meet was sweet! i totally forgot to bring my camera as well. my highlights from the meet:

obviously listening to george's genesis car was the highlight of the meet. his kicks are pretty sweet. false floor is clean as hell. so how did sound like? for an untuned car is was sweet. both seats actually sounded really good. the car stages and images really well. i really liked his sub. the genesis mids are as advertised, very full and play really high. the tweeter was a little too bright for my tastes, granted it was untuned. this car has lots of potential into being a competition car. great job man!

shinjohn brought his friends' sti. and man i was very impressed with the peerless exclusives. also now i have a place in my heart for the ow2's. good job with the car man!

so as most of who arrived were listening to some "sq" cars. one of the steve's friends, named jason rolled up with two 18's in his trunk . those things were like big ass noodle bowls . so did those 18's get loud? no . one thing i loved about his install was the false floor which included old school usamps amps. can't wrong with those amps at all. 

thanks to the usual addicts including steve who hosted it and did a damn fine job with the tacos . it was also nice to see some new faces there too. the more the merrier. its always nice talking to some fellow addicts  . hoepfully more will turnout for marv's tweek and tune! 

Also i found out that Fej (Jeff) works about 5 min from where i work. man hit me up and we'll go get some lunch!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Thank you all for coming. I'm glad to see new faces; I hope to continue seeing you at future meets.

Don't forget to attend Marv's tweak and tune. That's not to be missed


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for hosting White .. lots of nice systems, George's car as was mentioned great untuned, and probably going to get lots better  

Alpha I will hit you up when I figure out what the next week looks like.

Good meeting lots of the diehards and hearing some great cars ... I now know how much work I have to do to get some decent imaging, hopefully I will motivate to do something with my tweets now that I heard some nicely tuned setups.


----------

